# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کمک کنکور۹۸ لازم

## wonshower

سلام دوستان،کسی pdfکنکور تجربی قدیم وجدید باپاسخ تشریحی۹۸روداره؟؟؟

یاکانالی هست ک گذاشته باشه

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام دوستان،کسی pdfکنکور تجربی قدیم وجدید باپاسخ تشریحی۹۸روداره؟؟؟
> 
> یاکانالی هست ک گذاشته باشه


چرا سرچ نمیکنین خب همه جا ریخته 

https://p30konkor.com/%D8%AF%D8%A7%D...8%A8%DB%8C-98/


پاسخ‌های تشریحی کنکور 98

----------


## wonshower

> چرا سرچ نمیکنین خب همه جا ریخته 
> 
> https://p30konkor.com/%D8%AF%D8%A7%D...8%A8%DB%8C-98/
> 
> 
> پاسخ‌های تشریحی کنکور 98


سرچ کردم پیدانکردم،ممنون

----------

